# Please tell me it is worth it???



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

I have posted occcasional messages over the last year. My wife and I live in Idaho and got the dream to cruise a year ago in Tahiti. We since have self taught ourselves some about sailing, first bought a 22'' sailboat, and then bought a 25'' Catalina. We haven''t been able to sail since November 2002. The lake is frozen. We went to San Diego and got both of us bareboat certified, and my 10 year old boy coastal cruising certified. We began controlling spending, which was a pinch for us. We always tended to be the type of people that see it and just buy it. Our big house (our dream house) just sold. We have to be out of it by the end of April. We now are going to buy a house 1/2 the size to live in until we can go cruising. Our dream is to get our big boat, sell the catalina while we coastal cruise the big one. We then have to save up the kitty to go.

Anyway.... Right now we are beginning to feel like all we are doing is losing things, our dream house, our funds into training, not getting to buy the things we normally would have, and not even going to the movies! We both have this dream to cruise before we get old enough to change our minds. All of this trouble and loss of material things at this point is actually worth it, isn''t it? We want to circumnavigate together, to spend all our time together out in the world, rather than just watch it on tv. 

So, any words of encouragement? Hope so. Times are trying right now. Anyway, thanks, there are no real sailors, cruisers specifically to talk to in Idaho. Everybody around here thinks we are crazy.

Thanks again....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t pretend to have any answers to the questions of life, but perhaps getting away from Idaho to a coastal place like California, Florida etc etc, and incorporating your regular life, with some coastal cruising, would be a compromise. You can still have jobs, go to movies, and test out cruising to see if the boy will like it. I have a teenage boy who has been on sailboats since diapers. Some months he loves it, some he hates it and wants baseball and playstation etc.
Just a thought


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

bdkorth,

Even though long-term cruising is likely 5-7 years away for us, I have read several books by circumnavigators who describe with some degree of passion the preparation path that worked for them. Since the financial factor is such a big one for many people, it gets a lot of attention. One thing some recommend strongly is not to buy "the boat" until you are almost ready to go and already have the cruising kitty saved up. Also, they recommend a very simple boat to start, with the idea that you will decide as you go what is important to you in the way of systems and luxuries. They cite too many cases where folks spend incredible amounts of money and time getting their dream boat ready, then the dream gets side-tracked for one reason or another.

As far as the feeling of "giving up everything", my view is that you can probably find a way to reduce your debt and convert assets into cash now, but still preserve your options. If you get part way down this path (assuming you haven''t bought "the boat" yet) and decide to abort the plan, you take all the loot you have stashed and restart the kind of life you want and can afford. Some advocate shutting off the "escape" options so you don''t abandon your dream; I say that having the option let''s you be more comfortable with your choice.

While I like to think I can be happy with a pretty simple existence, actually making that happen at some point would be somewhat of a shock to me (moreso to my wife). Unless you have the resources to take the high cost/high maintenance lifestyle aboard with you, the fact is that you will need to adjust and be happy with the simpler life. While you are land-bound, you might feel you are suffering all the burden with none of the rewards. My guess is that you are are in a phase that is normal for a lot of people. Hopefully, you''ll find that the rewards of your cruising will more than offset the sacrifices you are making.

As a former manager used to say a lot, "Every donut has a hole, but you need to stay focused on the donut."

Good luck,

Duane


----------



## rakuqueen1 (Dec 4, 2002)

We felt the same way you do. Last June we sold our home of 15 years. Keep a budget. Which I hate doing. My husband loves it. We spent about 6 years walking docks, going to boat shows and reading about all types of boats. In January we bought a 42 ft center cockpit. It needs some repairs but we love it. Our daughter will be 16 and in 10th grade when we leave in January. We have looked into home schooling her, haven''t decided what program to use. It has been a great change for all of us. I am a potter, so the question I''m asked is ''How are you going to get a wheel and kiln on board?''
As we know, life is about choices, the idea of crusing and exploring feels wonderful to me. Our daughter wants experence this.
Sure they will miss some of the sports, drama, etc. I feel what they will learn will out weigh these things. 
Good luck w/ your decision.


----------



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

bdkorth,
My questions to you are: What are your priorities, what are you loosing? Junk? And is it just you or ALL of you that want to cruise? A house divided will not stand! A vessel is a sailors true home!
As one of the other readers stated "Move to another city" where you can sail on a regular basis and even spend the weekends on the vessel. Also I would suggest keeping a trailerable vessel (for now until you decide) that only costs you for minor up keep and it''s use, assuming that the 25'' Catalina is on a trailer. A vessel in the water assumes more maintenance and money. 

Living aboard saves money but how much room do you need? Aquiring things will run you right out of a vessel. Can you all live on just the necessities. Cruising is the same as living aboard but water, food, power and money are not at easy to acquire.
But, at least you are asking the right (experienced) people! You just have to really get truely involved to find out if it''s for you all!

Sincerly; DelmarRey.............._/)


----------



## bob-m (Oct 30, 2002)

You have received some excellent advise and insight from the previous posts. I especially agree with the idea of moving to the coast first. I recommend the east coast based on the cost of living. I will add just one more thing: You are correct when you say "all we are doing is losing THINGS". What you and your family will gain is priceless, if it is truely a joint-venture.


----------



## welch (Aug 5, 2002)

bdkorth,
My wife are very close to where you are at. We did a trip with ''The Moorings'' down in the BVI and this kind of sealed-the-deal. We have been boat shopping for longer than I can remember. Just got back from a day of workshops on maint. . We have lessons/certification scheduled for 2nd week in June. Sorting through ALL of your stuff you have accumulated over the years is a riot! I saved THIS, for what? Slowly we have whittled down to about half of the stuff. 
We do plan to spend light and keeping the ''systems'' simple and reliable. Plumbing, electrical, rigging, that sort of thing. Upgrades are in the plans and we plan to do much of them. The phrase " A bank full of money beats a large boat tied to the dock everytime." sure applies to us. After a year we are going to evaluate our Happiness- if either one of us is truely unhappy we will both move back to land. This will be a written agreement. We also plan to work as we go, this will be harder than we think I''m sure. 
When we are tired, worn-out, or just plain unhappy while cruising and want to call it quits, we will sell the boat and use our stash-of-cash(from selling our dream house) and start over doing something else that makes us happy. Nothing is forever. I hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lots of good advice so far.

We did what you are doing in 1995 and in 2001. We were about 150 miles from the coast and it was difficult to not be thought of as nuts. Don''t let weak jealous people crush your dream. They envy you, whether they know it or not, and to see you do this shows them how hollow their lives will be compared to yours. People want you to fail so they can say, "see, we couldn''t do that, it''s impossible".

Commitment is the key. There will be good days and bad days, but don''t let a day go by without dreaming. Think of the boat in your mind, the islands, the people you''ll meet. If you both want it bad enough, it will happen. 

We sold a 3000 sq ft house and in one day moved aboard a 30 foot boat. We''d had the mother of all garage sales, sold the cars, everything. My wife and I both thought selling nearly everything was the most freeing experience of our life. 

You''re lucky if your son wants to go too. We left with a 9 yr old girl and 6 yr old boy. Both wanted to go even though they knew most of their possessions weren''t going with them. Part of the reason was that my wife and I were enthusiastic about it (sometimes only for their benefit). Another was that we were already homeschooling. There was not as big a transition for the kids. We also killed our TV and and focused on what we wanted, not what tv wanted us to have.

When you are old, either you will say that you nearly left on a sailboat to Tahiti and regret not doing it, or you will say that it was the greatest thing you ever did. You may not be in as nice of a retirement home because of it, but my philosophy is that I''m going to retire with more memories than money.

Get some cruising books (esp Sensible Cruising), subscribe to magazines and talk to people who have the same interests. You may be surprised, in Central Washington there were a few people who shared the dream.

Stay focused and keep in touch.


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

I am so glad that I posted my question. I keep telling my wife that this is the equivalent of a dark stormy night at see, and that bright sunny days and warm shorelines await on the other side of the storm.

The thought about moving to the coast is one that we have mulled over. When we were in San Diego we felt that we were truly in our element. Boats everywhere! We wouldn''t drive anywhere without taking the binoculars to look at the boats and identify what they were on the water. Just to be able to look out to sea and dream with the wind in our hair was wonderful. We are trying to look into that. Instead of purchasing a house immediately, we are going to rent, save our money (rather than putting it into a down payment on a house) and keep our options open. We have been looking at jobs on the coast, both Washington, as well as Oregon and California. We feel compelled to stay on the West Coast, as that is where all our family is, and it might be easier to wean ourselves of them over time in preparation for cruising. Be cheaper to drive home for Christmas than to fly.

I am fortunate enough to have a wife that is truly sharing this dream with me, rather than just going along with my dream. On my occasional down day, where I ask why the heck are we doing this, she is there to let me know. She is great.

One problem that makes this feel like a backslide, is that my business that I have been receiving my pay from is about to fold. My partner made some poor financial decisions that are going to drag him into bankruptcy. Fortunately for me, the bankruptcy won''t influence my credit or finances, except for losing a job. It changed the feeling of selling the house from one of jubilation at being so much closer to our dream, to one that feels more like desperation, feels alot like a backslide. Due to the loss of the job, I can''t afford to move to an area and spend much time searching for a job. Frustrating.

Anyway,... Enough of that. I appreciate very much the input given to me on this message board. It truly does help immensely. We will make this happen, we will look back on the dark days from the deck of our boat and know that we paid our dues to get there. No guilt.

Thanks again, much appreciated,
Brad


----------



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

"Twenty years from now, you will be more disappointed by the things you didn''t do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bow lines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover"

_- Mark Twain

Follow your dreams! That''s what makes life worth living for!

DelmarRey.............._/)


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks again. My wife and I appreciated the input very much. Trying to see if there are any coastal opportunities, jobwise, and then look at not buying a house in landlocked Idaho and moving to a place where we are surrounded with like minded people. 

Again, Thanks.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Funny how dreams are shared, and how circumstances can sometimes be the same, and in other respects be so different.

Like you, we live inland (Alberta) and share the dream. I''ve been working on getting sailing qualifications for a few years, working up to an advanced coastal skippers qualification. I''m currently working on my amateur radio certificate.

You see the loss of you job as a major blow, and it is, no doubt. However that led me to the point of this post, which is this:

Some people are trapped by success, which makes it very difficult to leave.
I personally am a medical specialist in a surgical subspecialty. It took about 18 years for me to reach the stage where I am and the skills required to do what I do. There is no way I can ever go off cruising for a few years and get back into it. In fact there is a time limit as to how long I can "not work" and be recertified.
For me thus, making a decision to go "cruising" is difficult in the extreme. Even an early retirement will be difficult since it will be so final. As a result of the time commitment my profession has demanded through the years, I have no other skills that can be utilized "out there" (I don''t know a screwdriver from a hammer).
For me and my family, "cruising" will thus probably consist of short, time limited hops. This by definition implies the need to keep the homebase intack, the medical practice running and the expenses flowing.

Now that I''ve made myself quite depressed, I hope you feel a little better about the unintended freedom you will shortly experience.

In the meantime I will keep working on little steps (like the HAM license) to try and convince myself I will someday be "out there"

Enjoy your dream!

Magnus


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Magnus, I''ve had the good fortune to sail offshore/trans-ocean many times and truly enjoyed the life, until...I reached the age of 50+. Selling off then sailing off used to be the plan but now its tempered with the reality of aging. Our compromise is a coastal cottage (B.C./Pac. N.W. area) and a vessel suitable for daysailing/week-ending rather than a floating home (substantially larger but still lacking the space/comforts we''ve become used to). I envy those who can "successfully" make the long term transition but their numbers are few despite their glowing reports. The large percentage who fail...okay they at least tried...don''t get reported in glossy magazines nor mentioned...their struggle to re-gain a semblence of "what used to be", when back on shore. Not wishing to rain on your parade, I do encourage your endeavours but caution you (and partner) to look for compromises and take "baby steps" before cashing out. Cheers, Richard (also landlockd, temporarily, in Alberta)


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Magnus,

I hope you can figure out a way to make the break before time breaks your physical ability to go or the dream fades. I certainly can relate, except that my profession, computers, is an easily picked up skill. I could always move back into it. I have a wife that has tremendous office managing skills, so she is also easily employeed. I can only imagine how frustrating it is to have your skills be so time sensitive. I may work 2 or 3 jobs to maintain my current level of income until I can cast off for good, but it will happen. I learned long ago that anything can be endured if an end is in sight. Thanks for the words of encouragement, it is definitely nice to hear from likeminded people. Albert. Brrr. Even longer winters than down here. It looks like I am about 3 weeks from being able to put my Catalina back in the water and begin sailing again. Tick tock tick tock.....

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi there,

I can relate. We too are living a very spartan lifestyle while we slave away on the boat and scrimp and save. We''re rebuilding an older boat because we couldn''t afford the "right" boat that was "ready to go". So..... no new clothes, no movies, etc. Sometimes it''s hard. But our departure date gets closer and closer and I can almost taste it. There were times this winter when I didn''t know why we were doing this, but that passes. If you would like to read about our story, it''s at http://www.sailnamaste.com.

I say: live the dream!

Stacey


----------



## mrb2222 (Oct 3, 2001)

Cryptic, but here are my thoughts.

I think any step you take to reach your dream is a good step.

Are your steps big enough to get there?

What are your life goals? Are they compatible? Is your dream your goal?

If your job keeps you from reaching your dream then see the above question. If your job is your dream (hence a goal) then what are your priorities? 

Age is as much a state of mind as physical condition. Don''t let your mind convince you that you cannot achieve your dream. As for your body, if blind people can sail...

The great thing about life in a free country is we can choose. It is our choices and opinions that either propel us toward, or inhibit us from, reaching our goals and dreams.

You will get what you really want, but you may not like it. 

Don''t complain about poor choices, fix the problem.

If a dream is not a goal, it is not achievable. If a goal does not achieve a dream, why have it?

Mike


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Definitely, our dream is our goal. And the goal is nothing short of our dream. 

Also, Stacey, I can relate to the no movies, new clothes, etc. We have a hard time seeing things like the Pacific Sail Expo come and go like it did just this last weekend, and not go. We know that it would help fuel the fire, but we don''t want to spend the money to go. We are just completing, (tonight, in fact) moving from our 2100 sq. foot house into an 800 sq. foot duplex. Nice saving the $1000 per month, but crud, what a change! It looks like we can launch our 25'' for the summer in about 2 weeks, that will help. Good luck on your dream, sounds exciting. Who knows, maybe someday an anchorage may be shared ''out there''.

Thanks again,
Brad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sandy and I sold our 2300 square foot house last July and almost everything in it, moved to an apartment for 6 months and moved aboard our boat in January. We will fully retire in November and head out to sea. This was part of a 12 year plan that has been on the refrigerator door for most of that time.

It has been a most rewarding experience so far. You gain so much more than you give up. First of all you don''t realize how much of a burden all that stuff you have in your closets, attic and basement are. Getting rid of all that stuff was a very exilarating and a great stress reliever. And we haven''t missed any of it. Really.

Every morning we wake up early and step outside to beautiful sunrises and go to bed soon after gorgeous sunsets. You are so much closer to nature on the boat and that is such a great reward too. Had a big storm Friday night with hail and that was exciting, but still part of the adventure.

You don''t have to give up the things you really love. We watch DVD movies on the laptop, eating freshly made cookies, and cold milk.

Our society is so bent on material possessions, as a sign of success, we have robbed ourselves of living life. Most people sit at home watching TV, living exciting lives only through TV characters. I read yesterday where the financial community is saying $1,000,000 is not enough for retirement. What bunk. Yes you need that much money if you want to keep buying lots more stuff and living in big huge houses.

I have 4 very close friends who have been living the cruising live for up to 8 years now and living on between $20,000 and $30,000 a year. They are healthy, fit, and having a great time and still doing the things they really want to do. 

So don''t let the fear of being different stop you. Live life, live the dream.

Tony
sv Columbine


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Congratulations Tony. We will get there someday...

We did already come to the conclusion, after moving our ''stuff'' into the apartment and returning to clean the other house that the big house didn''t feel like home anymore. That was only 2 days after selling it. We decided that home is where we are, and our familiar ''things''. I appreciate so much the feedback. This, I hope, is the roughest stretch we have to go through, getting rid of the big stuff. The stuff that is typically defined as marks of success. 

Thanks again,
Brad


----------



## mhancock (Jan 23, 2003)

I can certainly relate to the problem of living in Idaho. I live in Idaho with my wife and two daughters.

We are putting our house on the market in about two weeks and will be moving to the Gulf Coast (Houston area) where I will do some part time contract work and shop for a boat. We plan to take lots of courses this summer, do a bit of work to pick up a little cash, and commission the boat with the idea of leaving for a two year cruise in December.

I have sold a bunch of junk and given away lots more. It is just stuff like so much flotsam that accumulates. 

I am 53 years old with a couple of younger kids (10 and 14), and am facing the reality of getting older. My response to that reality is to do it now while I can. Most people, especially those at work, think that I have totally lost my mind. Perhaps. I can not say that it is worth it. That will come in retrospect. Whatever happens we will have at least broken the work/eat/tv/sleep cycle.

A couple of years cruising will shoot a big hole in my savings. However, to put it in perspective, the total cost will be just a bit more than a fancy new car. Maybe it means I drive a "beater" for awhile and work a couple more years than I had planned. I honestly think that the really crazy people are all the ones who will never venture from shore and spend all their time warning you about physical and financial risks associated with pursuing the dream.


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Mhancock,

Where in Idaho do you live? Do you sail here? We are in Nampa, and will be putting our 25'' Catalina in its slip in McCall next weekend, most likely.

Your ahead of us on the time scale. We are a number of years, probably between 5-7 years, from cruising. Depends on what life hands us between now and then.

Nice to hear from someone else that is equally as landlocked as we are. Lots of people definitely think that the idea of getting on a sailboat and cruising around the world sounds absolutely insane. I believe that the life of doing the same things in the same places all of my life would be even more insane. They always ask about us being in a storm at sea and dying. The way I look at it, I will not be afraid of dying, but afraid of a life not lived.

Good luck on your house sale and the move to the gulf. What classes are you going to take, and where?

Again, good luck,
Brad


----------



## mhancock (Jan 23, 2003)

I live in Boise, and have never sailed in Idaho. I probably will not do any sailing until I get to Texas due to the huge number of things that I have to do to get the house ready to sell.

I will take some classes from an ASA school in the Clear Lake (Galveston Bay) area. I also plan to crew in as many races as I have time for just to get more experience.

Mike


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Mike,

If you would like to do some sailing before leaving, let me know. We live in Nampa, and are going to be trying to put our 25'' Catalina in Payette Lake next weekend. We just recently completed our bareboat certification in San Diego, and are looking very forward to getting back on the water.

Good luck on your plans.

Brad


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Yay, mhancock!!!!!

I like your attitude!
If you''re boat shopping in TX check out the Mariner 39 sor sale there. We LOVE ours, as does ABullard, also a poster here. This particular TX boat was on the marker last winter (2001-2002) when we were boat shopping, then off the market, now back on. I never saw it, so know nothing about it, but M39s are very nice for liveaboard bluewater cruising....

Best wishes,
Stacey
http://www.sailnamaste.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

All men dream: but not equally. Those who dream by night in the dusty recesses of their minds wake in the day to find that it was vanity: but the dreamers of the day are dangerous men, for they may act their dream with open eyes, to make it possible.
T. E. Lawrence, "The Seven Pillars of Wisdom"

We are in a similar position - impatient now to make it happen. This quote has inspired us never to doubt that we CAN make it happen.

Good luck

Peter and Dorothy


----------



## mhancock (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion. I searched Yachtworld and Boattraderonline and did not come up with a Mariner 39 in Texas for sale. Is it listed on the Internet somewhere?

We are in a real quandry about what to buy, and are trying to remember that every dollar on boat and gear is less in the cruising kitty. I have read Sensible Cruising, the Walder Approach two times. The first time was great. I had to read it a second time because I was falling under the spell of the marketing people who want to make you think that if you do not buy their latest gadget that you are risking the life of your family.

I think that Sensible Cruising may be the most important book that anybody dreaming of the cruising life can read.

Mike


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi Mike...
I just learned that the Mariner 39 in TX is under contract: sorry. It''s a great boat. Keep cruising Yachtworld, soundings, American Boat Listing, etc. You''ll find "the one!" The search is half the fun....enjoy it!
Stacey


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Mhancock,

I just ordered Sensible Cruising today online. Thanks for the tip. We can use any input we can receive.

Brad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I are selling our home in Colorado as well as 30 acres of pine tree soverd hills with a trout stream. She is a school teacher and me well I am a medical missfit but love to sail. We started out last year to buy a boat and head to Costa Rica and that part of the world and WHAM! I had a disected aorta and spent three month in the hospital and the next year and still recovering from major surgery. The desire to sail again is so strong that it has helped me to recover. We move to New Orleans because we did not want to get caught up in the high price of living in Florida and we are close enough that if a boat was in Texas or Florida on the gulf coast we could easly get to it in a day and move it where we wanted. We found a boat here and are refiting it right now. The weight of all the furniture and property upkeep is fading fast.I think your heart will tell you which way to go. If you like a remote beach and can do without cheesburgers and milk then you may love this way of life. I went back to the land and I have felt empty for a long time now it is time to go home.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WELL ITS NOV AND I HOPE YOU ARE STILL GOING CRUISING. I LIVE IN IDAHO TOO AND THINK ABOUT CRIUSING, THERE ARE LOTS OF US HERE IN IDAHO THAT WANT TO CRIUSE. I HAVE BOUGHT MY BOAT FOR CRIUSING JUST ALOT OF FIXING UP TO DO. I KEEP IT HERE IN LEWISTON SO I CAN GO RIGHT DOWN RIVER TO THE COAST WHEN I AM READY. THERE ARE LIKE MINDED PEOPLE HERE TOO. WHERE ARE YOU AT IN IDAHO? MAYBE WE COULD SWAP STORIES. SEE YA ON THE WATER SOMEDAY RUSS.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, I suppose if I listen to Viceroy I''ll shelve all my lifetime dreams of the cruising life and renew my AARP membership and brush up on my dominoe skills. Nah, that ain''t gonna happen. I''ve spent an entire professional career looking over the horizon at this moment and as soon as the house sells, it''s boat-buying time and off we go. Just turned 61 yesterday. Don''t give up on your dreams. You want it bad enough, it''ll happen. Chucky


----------



## snoreky (Jul 18, 2001)

Yes, your crazy , but its a good kinda carzy.I think we are all a little crazy in our own way ,and too meny of us become prisoners to things , life is for the liveing , go for it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I lived in Atlanta for all of our life until last Feb. We had a Beneteau F265 at Lake Lanier for over 8 years, but got tired of lake sailing. Sold that one, bought a Catalina 34 and docked her in Panama City Fl, only a 5 1/2 hour drive from Atlanta. After 3 years of every other weekend going to PC, we elected last Feb to move here. We just bought our cuise boat, Catalina 400, and are currently outfitting her. The seven year plan went to a five year plan and now its the 2007 plan or sooner. I''m 51 and my wife is 43 and we ain''t gettin any younger. We cruise the Gulf until we can cast off. Baby steps. Its the way to go, but don''t make a 5 or 10 year plan. Make a date. Make it real. Make it work. Good Luck and hope to see you in some exotic place. Gary


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I live in ohio but am moving to clear lake. I have an uncle with a 36 cal at Lakewood. We are planning a trip to belieze. I was wondering about some of the classes you might have information on..


----------



## rakuqueen (Oct 31, 2002)

A quick update. We are leaving Houston on Monday, weather permitting and going down the ditch to Fl. around the coast and up the east coast to Cape Cod.

Hope to meet some of you along the way.
Jane


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We sold our home last yr and just purchased a 52'' cutter and will move on to the boat in June.We moved from a large home in the mountains to an appartment and gave almost all our stuff to good will. Can''t say it didn''t hurt but at the same time it felt good. We are putting all our furniture on sale in May and leaving. Now, an idea that will send the members of sailnet into a rage is that don''t worry so much about your sailing ability now. Just read all you can about sailing, while getting ready. Learn the ropes so to speak and hire a teacher to put it into perspective when you move aboard. Have your teacher teach you how to sail your boat. then practice practice and more practice. We live in Colorado and it worked for us. We scheduled one week long lesson and then practiced what we learned and then scheduled another one and did the same thing. We will move on our boat this June and plan to practice most of the summer and then leave with the haha in oct. good luck. Ray and Maggie s/v Just Add Water


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You''re not alone ;-). My wife and I are operating on what we call the "5-year plan"...we started with a dinghy, bought and restored an older 30'' sloop, and just closed on a new 35''...the last item was the beginning of the "plan"...we have 5 years till my wife can retire--I''m eligible now, will keep working till she''s ready or it becomes too cumbersome. We plan on spending the next 5 years growing with our new boat--hopefully getting her crew in the same great shape she''s in ;-). Then we''re off...we plan on trying to pick up a small condo somewhere in the SE US as a home base, but other than that, we''re free to roam..

Follow your heart--there''re as many ways to achieve the goal as there are sailors!

Fair winds, 

Bill
S/V "Ngemelis"


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Well, it has been a year and 4 months since I posted my original question of "Is it worth it?" I can''t say it has been easy, but we are closer. Still a lake sailor, still in Idaho, still working towards getting ''out there''.... I appreciate all the responses and encouragement that have been posted since I last looked on here way too long ago. Over this period of time the dream hasn''t dimished, only the debts and doubts that are in the way of casting off. Due to the closing of my business I was forced into a career change, to say the least! But when a person is only looking at a 6 year career that isn''t too daunting of a task. I am now in law enforcement, because it is always in demand and there are always positions open everywhere which will make our eventual move to a coastal area easier.

Anyway, enough of all that. Thanks to all responders and encouragers. It goes a long ways towards helping us get to where we want to go.

Brad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello soon to be sailor
I grew up on the ocean left it a few times but I always came beck. Like Jeramia Johnson I went to the moutains maybe their is something to that in reverse. Anyway I had busted my butt and two X wives had taken me for a ride and the big schooner sailed off into someones sunset. Stressed out overworked injured several times it began to look grim for a sailing life eating lime marinated fish coconut and rost pig. After almost dieing from a ruptured aorota my wife took a job in New Orleans teaching and just two years after the doctors cutting on me, we just returned from three month of crusing my home turf florida and the keys. You can not really call Florida and the Keys the same the Conch Republic has its own lifestyle
The keys is twice as expensive.New Orleans is a great place cheep people look the other way and for us people who have been away from the heat it gives you a slight repreave with a short winter some hot summer squals hurricane season it gets you in the mood to Quote Capt Ron ElCaribe the Spanish Main hoodo voodo and all kinds of wierd ****. We sold our house a 1902 charmer with rose garden one block off main. So here we are on 38'' of sovegrn soil the US Documented Vessel Krugerrand Could not be better off unless we could be lifted out of Hurricane Ivans way.


----------



## starcresttoo (Aug 30, 2004)

funny how during all of my voyages I yearned for taking a trip across country by car or motor cycle.someplace where I can stop off for a "berger n fries"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

DelmarRey said:


> "Twenty years from now, you will be more disappointed by the things you didn''t do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bow lines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover"
> 
> _- Mark Twain
> 
> ...


 Very true! Those are the words I live by. Quality of life at its best, correct?


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

*Back from the dead*

Well it looks like this thread has been brought back from the dead. So since it is here, I thought I would share my take on this.

Four or Five years ago a friend of mine came back from a year long sail on the west coast from Canada to Mexico and lit the fire for me. This guy had dreamed about doing it since high school, and of course living in Edmonton Alberta, people thought he was insane. Me included! But when he came back my attitude changed. He proved that believing in something was worth it.

Anyway that fire has been building over the last few years and recently became an inferno. My life has been overrun by sailing stuff. Magazines, pictures, articles, you name it. It started slowly with a couple of things here and there until eventually it got to this point. Now since it was impossible to ignore, my wife became caught up in it. Now the fire is burning in her as well.

So now my wife and I have decided that this dream will become our most focused goal. You see we are both young (29 me, and 30 her) and have already achieved the "American Dream". Big house, big TV, tons of furniture, big diesel truck, big fifth wheel trailer, even 2 pet dogs. So now that we have done that, we are ready to really live life.

To tell you how "worth it" it is for us.. We have risked everything on a business venture that could potentially make that dream and goal come true in 2-4 years. We feel that life is not worth living if all you are living for is working. So we are throwing ourselves in %100 and making it happen.

I would like to point out what someone said in an earlier post. Make it your dream and focus on it, and it will come true. That is the most truthful sentence every spoken. The human will is a very powerful thing.


----------



## erinnolyrr (Mar 30, 2004)

I sailed off twice. When my kids finished school and later when SS and some other things kicked in. Both were the best life decisions I ever made. At a certain age we all must decide to "do" (and live) or "be" (and accumulate and vegetate). The first time I did 2 years -Europe, Caribbean and ended up in Florida. Out of money, too old for my former career. Found another. (Something I wouldn't have thought of before i took off). Lately, we do summers in the Med and winters in Florida. When we finish with Europe we'll probably go back to full time cruising.
The main thing is to commit to it. Forget the options and backout plans. Plan and focus on what's ahead and then do it. You'll find yourself more than capable of handling whatever comes up.
Good luck and good sailing!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Well we are not the only krazi people out there..lol*

I have been reading the posts regarding the choice to sell and sail........We to my wife and I are looking at making what I can only call a very BOLD move. We have spent some time on the water and have owned powerboats and traveled the florida waterways in power boats. Many many years ago I started having this overwhelming desire to turn our home in N.C into a sailboat and go for it...... We have spent enough time on boats.com to have been paid for making sure it was working correctly. We seem to not fit in well with "popular social life" and have an overpowering desire to be our own islands in this short life on earth. I guess it would be ok to say that my plan is to buy a very well built blue water boat in the 50 to 55 range costing us in the area of lets say.......300,000.00. We will have to pay for it as we would not be able to afford payments while we were on our adventure. So,...we are planning on having lets say 100,000.00 in the bank for emergency funds using it only for emergency by means of atm card. Then we will be living off an income of around 2,000.00 a month. Those who have done there homework does this seem like something that will work???? Or have we overlooked costs we are ignorant to? 
Now here is the kicker...we neither one have ever sailed not one time in our life.....krazi ???? Well my friends say yes we are krazi but hey,...they are my friends. We do however plan to take a few charters and also would like to find others with the same ideas as us. Also we will be taking some courses on sailing,....nav,,,,things of that nature. We would love to be able to talk with another cpl around our age..43ish....that already has made this type of move. Would love to spend some time with a cpl on thier boat and get a first hand feel for things....

I guess all that say's GO FOR IT...!!!!!!!! Mark..


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

*Not crazy, but ...*

If you're asking whether its crazy to give up the rat race, move aboard, and go cruising ... collect more experiences than 'things' ... enjoy the world ... good idea!

But I seem to have missed something here Mark. If you've never ever sailed before, how did you decide you needed a 50 or 55 foot boat???? IMHO, that's dangerously large for a newbie. Most of the successful cruisers we know are in the low 40s range. Bigger isn't always bettter (except maybe for your broker's commission LOL). if you're guessing your space needs based on living on land, living aboard is very different, you likely need less than you think. STRONGLY encourage you to charter something in the area you hope to cruise first! A smaller cheaper boat wil lbe more in line with your budget too. Think 10% of the boat cost per year for maintainance, more if you're sailing in rough water and of course paying a marina to do the work, less if you're mostly coastal and very handy and do your own work. So $2K/month $24K/year will take good care of your boat. About the rest of your life - budget depends on life choices. How much do you plan on staying in marinas, renting cars, eating out, flying home for holidays? Where do you plan on cruising? Do you have health insurance or issues?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

timetasell said:


> I have been reading the posts regarding the choice to sell and sail........We to my wife and I are looking at making what I can only call a very BOLD move. We have spent some time on the water and have owned powerboats and traveled the florida waterways in power boats. Many many years ago I started having this overwhelming desire to turn our home in N.C into a sailboat and go for it...... We have spent enough time on boats.com to have been paid for making sure it was working correctly. We seem to not fit in well with "popular social life" and have an overpowering desire to be our own islands in this short life on earth. I guess it would be ok to say that my plan is to buy a very well built blue water boat in the 50 to 55 range costing us in the area of lets say.......300,000.00. We will have to pay for it as we would not be able to afford payments while we were on our adventure. So,...we are planning on having lets say 100,000.00 in the bank for emergency funds using it only for emergency by means of atm card. Then we will be living off an income of around 2,000.00 a month. Those who have done there homework does this seem like something that will work???? Or have we overlooked costs we are ignorant to?
> Now here is the kicker...we neither one have ever sailed not one time in our life.....krazi ???? Well my friends say yes we are krazi but hey,...they are my friends. We do however plan to take a few charters and also would like to find others with the same ideas as us. Also we will be taking some courses on sailing,....nav,,,,things of that nature. We would love to be able to talk with another cpl around our age..43ish....that already has made this type of move. Would love to spend some time with a cpl on thier boat and get a first hand feel for things....
> 
> I guess all that say's GO FOR IT...!!!!!!!! Mark..


I'd have to say that a 50-55 ft boat is probably a bit too big, especially for two newbies. Also, spending 75% of your funds on the boat is also a bad idea. Even if you're buying a new boat, it will probably cost you a fair amount to prepare it for long-term cruising, and this will be higher if you're getting a used boat.

I'd recommend getting a good 35-40 ft. boat instead, spending about $100,000, and taking the extra money and putting it aside for emergencies and investments.

Also, a larger boat will cost much more to dock/moor/repair/haul out/replace equipment on... etc.


----------



## EVENSTAR (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you have received ome excellent advice. I enjoyed reading the responses as well. I too am dreaming of cruising the seas. After a lifetime of working, and five divorces (sometimes hard to find a partner with the same dreams), retirement is right around the corner. I have bought the boat, 40ft Challenger ketch.....putting her together the best I can, on the budget I have. My departure date is Oct '07 headed for Mexico and beyond. The one peice of advice I was given by a cruiser was to pick a date, and stick to it. It's hard sometimes.....budget and all.....but I love living aboard and bringing "EVENSTAR" back to be the grand cruising lady she deserves to be. Yeah, yeah....obsessed. Dreams of a lifetime comming true. Don't get better than that. Hang in there, enjoy the freedom of turning loose the THINGS, and never give up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the advice we have received on this thread! It does make sense to look into a smaller boat. We were under the impression that longer would be safer....as long as we could handle her well. We are not stuck on the 50 foot range by no means and will be looking into many sizes to be sure. 
15 years ago I built my home.....really! I did the entire home with just a little help from our friends...3000 sq. feet with ingroung pool in the back. We spent 6 years total during the planning and building stage living in a 35 foot camper on the land where I was building our home. At that time our oldest was around 6 years old. It became very cramped for us. But that was also another way of land living....not cruising. 
We would love to get to know another cpl or family that is doing it. It would be great to be able to talk real time with someone like that. We are in hope to meet someone like this soon.....maybe on this site.....until then we will keep on asking questions and getting good info.......Thanks ....Mark


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Mark, check out Seven Seas Cruising Association, ssca.org. They're focused specifically on living aboard & traveling by boat, more specific to your Qs. They have "gams" (gatherings of liveaboards/sailors) in Maine in summer, Florida in winter, Annapolis MD in fall (do you see the seasonal migration pattern here?) specific dates are probably on their website. You would meet lots of cruising liveaboards. Many arrive by boat and my guess is they would be only too happy to tour your family thru their floating homes and explain the differences between a sailboat for cruising and one for inshore weekending. A second idea for you is a big sailboat show. The Annapolis sailboat show - it would be educational for you to walk aboard a large number of different boats, speak with gear manufacturers, etc. (I'm guessing Annapolis is only about a day's travel for you? Don't know where in NC you are) You could get double mileage from this trip; the Annapolis SSCA meeting is in early October, timed with the boat show.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you Eryka Your info is an asset to say the least! Donna and I find ourselves in constant communication regarding this "Bold Move" . Its all we talk about.
That is a very good idea. We had thought to do the boat show but new not of the cruising thingy.Thanks!
We are thinking about posting some "want to meet cruising families" on here and some other sites. Not sure how that will pan out....Thanks again......Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*its up to you*

I have circumnavigated the Pacific 3 times between jobs and getting paid during and am counting the days until I can return.

The question is do you want to live to have things or do you want to live?

I recommend CA, Mexico to break in and head east.

aloha


----------



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

GO! I think you will find it all worthwhile. We returned from a year cruising,with 3 kids, have been home a years and a half and are working hard to go again. hopefully this year. It was a wonderful wonderful experience.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey cmom - welcome back. Do you guys have a blog? Where did you go? And how long were you out?


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

Another great thread ...

I turned 61 last March ... since I was young have always wanted to sail/cruise but never took the time ... (close several times) 

took the plunge last June ... bought a '67 Cal 28 ... she's been neglected but is just what I need as I will learn every inch of her ... (probably the masthead included ... shivers) ... and learn to sail well with her ...

Six months in and on paper I am already far behind schedule ... but not merely throwing money at her ... rather learning about systems (and myself) ...

I'll have my Coast Guard's captain's license by the end of the year ... and hopefully 600 hours of sailing her under my belt ...

The projects keep growing ... and priorities change ... I read somewhere on the forums here that it is like being a city manager ... with responsibility for all the systems ... including education ... how true

The more I learn ... the more I find I don't know ... the wealth of knowledge here (on the forums) is truly staggering ... and I am thankful for that

I have a wonderful partner who provides moral support as well as hands on experience ...

I would hope to crew on a Baha boat in 2012 ... then get the 'cruiser' upon returning ... spending the year getting her ready for 2013 ... thoughts turning to probably a small cat (been reading alot of Sailor Dog's posts) ... and heading out under the Golden Gate the following year ... turning left ... and heading for the Caribbean ...


----------



## SuenosAzules (Apr 11, 2010)

*Great Posts..*

I think you are all doing great with your ideas. Just keep it safe and affordable. It's a great life to live aboard a sailboat. I have done it for many years now. I only wish I did it sooner. Be safe out there when cruising and lock everything when you leave it!


----------



## Capttman (Mar 4, 2010)

Life isn't what you have it is what you do, you can be one of the masses or be yourself, its what you make it...


----------

